# Apple iPad 4 kabellos mit Verstärker verbinden



## Johnny the Gamer (18. September 2013)

*Apple iPad 4 kabellos mit Verstärker verbinden*

Hallo liebe Leute,

Wie verbinde ich mein iPad 4 am besten kabellos mit meinem Vollverstärker ?
Wichtig ist mir, dass ich nicht den Fernseher dafür zu laufen haben muss und ich simfy auf mein Vollverstärker bringen kann...

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen ! 

Grüße aus Berlin,
Jo


----------



## Laudian (18. September 2013)

*AW: Apple iPad 4 kabellos mit Verstärker verbinden*

Es wäre natürlich hilfreich wenn wir wüssten was für Eingänge dein Verstärker hat, bzw. um welchen Verstärker es sich handelt.


----------



## Gast20140625 (18. September 2013)

*AW: Apple iPad 4 kabellos mit Verstärker verbinden*

Was für ein Verstärker?

Sehr wahrscheinlch wirdst du irgendein Gerät benötigen, an das du Streamen kannst du welches dir dann deinen Ton von Digital und kabellos auf Klinke (oder was auch immer) ändert.
Mit dem Apple TV wird das wahrscheinlich super funzen, der ist aber auch nicht gerade geschenkt. Wobei 99 Euro eigentlich garnicht so viel ist.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (18. September 2013)

Ich besitze den Marantz pm15s1.

Wie sieht's denn ist dem Airport Express aus?


----------



## Laudian (18. September 2013)

*AW: Apple iPad 4 kabellos mit Verstärker verbinden*

Der Airport Express ist mit Sicherheit eine Möglichkeit, nur müsstest du dann ein Kabel legen. Entweder vom Modem zum Airport, oder vom Airport zum Verstärker.

Wenn du schon ein vernünftigen WLAN-Router hast macht das aber nicht wirklich Sinn, in dem Fall könnte man z.B. gegen einen leichten Aufpreis ein AppleTV + einen DAC kaufen. Dann würde man sich sogar noch die Möglichkeit offen halten das ganze auch mal am Fernseher zu benutzen (geht aber natürlich auch ohne).


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (18. September 2013)

Dass ein Kabel zwischen dem Gerät und dem Verstärker liegt, ist kein Problem. Ich will bloß auf der Couch mit dem iPad sitzen können ohne, dass irgendein Kabel dranhängt...


----------



## Laudian (18. September 2013)

*AW: Apple iPad 4 kabellos mit Verstärker verbinden*

Was für einen WLAN-Router benutzt du denn bisher ? Wäre ja doof wenn der Airport am Ende schlechter ist als der jetzige.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (18. September 2013)

*AW: Apple iPad 4 kabellos mit Verstärker verbinden*

Was hat denn das ganze mit dem Router zu tun ? Ich möchte doch gleichzeitig mit dem Internet verbunden sein und Musik zum Vollverstärker bringen...
Router ist einer von D-Link und nicht gerade alt !


----------



## Laudian (18. September 2013)

*AW: Apple iPad 4 kabellos mit Verstärker verbinden*

Naja, der "Airport Express" ist ein WLAN Router, der unter anderem AirPlay fähig ist.
Deswegen würde ich ja eher zum AppleTV greifen wenn du bereits einen guten Router hast. Den kann man zwar nicht direkt an den Verstärker anschließen, aber mit einem DAC für 30-40€ ist das schon eine vernünftige Lösung, die vor allem mehr Möglichkeiten bietet als nur Musik abzuspielen.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Apple iPad 4 kabellos mit Verstärker verbinden*

Die Frage ist, was du denn ausgeben möchtest?
Eine sehr hochwertige Alternative inklusive AirPlay Funktion zum Streamen mit Apple Geräten, wäre so was:

N-50-K Pure Audio Netzwerk-Player mit Front-USB-Anschluss, High-Bit-Signalverarbeitung, USB DAC und Auto Sound Retriever (Schwarz) - Pioneer Netzwerkplayer

http://www.testberichte.de/p/pioneer-tests/n-50-testbericht.html

Aber das ist natürlich ein teurer Spaß....


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (19. September 2013)

Ein dac für 30 bis 40 € ? Ist der qualitativ auch einigermaßen gut ?


----------



## mülla1 (19. September 2013)

*AW: Apple iPad 4 kabellos mit Verstärker verbinden*

Die günstige Variante wäre einfach iTunes remote auf deinem ipad zu installen und dann via deinem PC die Musik abzuspielen. Mit dem ipad könntest du dann deine library einsehen und sie auch steuern. Hab ich in iPhone Zeiten auch immer so gemacht


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (19. September 2013)

Naja, es geht doch aber darum, dass wir die Musik über die große HiFi-anläge hören können...


----------



## Laudian (19. September 2013)

*AW: Apple iPad 4 kabellos mit Verstärker verbinden*



mülla schrieb:


> Die günstige Variante wäre einfach iTunes remote auf deinem ipad zu installen und dann via deinem PC die Musik abzuspielen. Mit dem ipad könntest du dann deine library einsehen und sie auch steuern. Hab ich in iPhone Zeiten auch immer so gemacht


 
Und wie stellst du dir das mit Simfy vor ?



Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Ein dac für 30 bis 40 € ? Ist der qualitativ auch einigermaßen gut ?


 
Für normalen Stereosound ist das auf jeden Fall in Ordnung. Das wird dann zwar ein hässlicher Plastikkasten sein, aber den muss ja keiner sehen.

An sowas hier hätte ich gedacht:
FiiO D03K Taishan - HEADSOUND audio

Fiio ist dafür bekannt, gut klingende Produkte herauszubringen. Abstriche muss man dafür natürlich bei der Verarbeitung machen.


----------

